# Bersa Thunder 380 CC - Jamming



## Garydh2000

I took my new Bersa Thunder 380 CC to the range yesterday for the first time. I put 100 rounds of Winchester 95 grain full metal jacket through the firearm. It seemed that for every magazine loaded and fired I had at least one jam. Very frustrating for sure.

Today I put 100 rounds of Remington UMC 95 grain through. Although much less than yesterday, I still had too many jams.

Any words of wisdom out there?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Many pistols need a "break-in" period, frequently using about 200 rounds.
All new pistols need to be thoroughly cleaned before first use, in case there's any sticky anti-rust grease within them.
Many pistol shooters "limp wrist" the gun, absorbing some amount of the recoil that the pistol needs to function properly.

All of the above are known contributors to jams and failures to eject.

Do any apply to you?

(There are other, purely-mechanical causes too.)


----------



## RK3369

A couple of things. First, Steve is right, fire it for awhile to break it in, maybe 3-400 rounds. Next, for me, Remington works the best of any of the ammo's I've tried in my Bersa 380's. To me, it seems to be a little hotter load and cycles the gun better. At least that's been my experience. Next thing you might consider is that feed jams tend to be a result of mag spring problems. I've seen a lot of posts on the Bersa site about there being a batch of bad springs used at some time. Not sure if that might be your problem however, you might ask your dealer to get you a new mag spring, or buy a Mec Gar 8 rounder and try that out to see if it helps. But get a Mec Gar. They seem to be the best for Bersas. Others have said the Pro Mags are not so good. You can probably find a reasonably priced 8 round Mec Gar on Ebay. A regular Thunder mag will work in the CC also, it does not have to be a CC mag even though the bottoms are different.


----------



## Garydh2000

I have strip cleaned the gun twice. Not sure if I am limp wristing? How can I tell or prevent that?


----------



## RK3369

Garydh2000 said:


> I have strip cleaned the gun twice. Not sure if I am limp wristing? How can I tell or prevent that?


If you have a friend or acquaintance at the range you go to who is an experienced semi auto shooter, ask him to run two or three mags through it. That may tell you a lot about your own style if you are not experienced enough to know whether your grip affects the gun's performance.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Garydh2000 said:


> ...Not sure if I am limp wristing? How can I tell or prevent that?


Pay attention to your grip, for each and every shot.
Maintain a "death grip," and continue to maintain that tight, rigid grip all through the process, including your follow-through.
(Press straight back with your trigger finger. Don't "pull"-press.)

The pistol should form a continuation of the straight line formed by your forearm. Your wrist should be straight and rigid.


----------



## Garydh2000

Going to do some manual racking and oiling and take it to the range again this afternoon. I'll report back the results.

Thank you for all of the feedback.

Gary


----------



## Garydh2000

Today I had better results with 1 jam in 50 rounds using Remington. I concentrated on a tight grip and good trigger pull. Towards the end my hands got real cold with shooting outside which might have induced the jam.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

As Jeeves might say, "We endeavour to please, sir."


----------



## berettatoter

Any of the three Bersa pistols that I had in the past did not like the Winchester flat nose bullets. They seemed to do just fine with most other ammo. I used to keep them loaded up with Remington 88 grain JHP's. The nose of the bullet had a rounder profile than some of the others did, and I had no problems with those hollow points.


----------



## BigD

I have two Bersa Thunder .380 pistols. Neither of them likes Winchester 95 grain flat nose ammo. The other ammo that they "jam" a lot with is the Sellier & Bellot 92 grain FMJ. I have shot thousands of rounds of PPU, Remington, Magtech, and Armscor ammo through them with almost no issues. I would recomment staying away from Winchester with Bersas unless it is the only ammo available ( which sometimes happens locally).


----------

